# Ready to start!



## Bigg081 (Mar 24, 2013)

So I have decided to dive into the world of turning. I've decide on a Grizzly mini lathe to get me going. I think it's a good starter that will last for a long time (if not forever). I have a few tools coming from Rusdemka and even some free pen blanks from Shadetree! I'm very excited to join this new addiction. I jokingly blame our very own woodbarter member Woodlove for peaking my interest. He is an inspirational person with his work ethic and joy in woodworking. I'm hope to following in his footsteps and be able to earn an income doing what I love. 

If anyone has any advice to help get past the beginner hiccups I would be more than willing to listen. 
Any good books? 
Any must-have tools? 
Best type of chuck? 
Where/how to save money? 
Websites? Of course all will be second to Woodbarter!! 

Looking forward to becoming part of the turning family. I'm always curious so don't hesitate to share any/all info and tips.


----------



## Jason (Mar 24, 2013)

What are going to what to turn. Here is what i suggest to gather as you can.

Grinder for sharpening you tools - 8" is best with good after market wheels but any will work to start
A 4 jaw chuck - Penn state industries usually has these for less than $100
a 60 degree live center - $20 or so from PSI
a sharpening jig of some sort to properly sharpen tools- I use a wolverine which is awesome - about $100 
good sandpaper
FACESHIELD!! $15 - $30
Collet and expanding mandrel set if you would like to turn Grunts, Duck, goose, or crow calls. These are not required but are way easier than a chuck

I know other will chime in also. Hope this helps some

Jason


----------



## scotirish (Mar 25, 2013)

Join a local turning club lots of info and advice for the asking. 
Ron


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Jason hit on an often overlooked area... Sharpening! Dull tools are miserable, so sharpening is crucial for good turning. Your coming carbide tools are immune, but you'll likely find that standard tooling is preferable for some things.

I don't know if you have a good bowl gouge, but I think it's an indispensable tool. You'll likely end up with several, but I'd start with a good 1/2"(US sizing) bowl gouge... Then learn how to sharpen it.

There are lots of chuck brands out there. I love the Vicmarc style, but they're pricey. There's one brand that comes with a number of different jaws as a set, but I can't remember which it is.

There are lots of good DVDs out there. I enjoy Jimmy Clewes and Mike Mahoney, but there are a number of good ones. Turning clubs will often have a library of discs that you can check out... That's a great feature of clubs that's often not discussed. 

Perhaps the best advice... Turn! Seriously, get some fresh, green wood and reduce it to a pile of shavings... Rinse and repeat.

Have fun!


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 25, 2013)

I personally like Bill Grumbine's DVD's. IMO he's a good teacher, which is different than being a good turner.

Joining a turning club is the best advice. Find someone who does nice work and pick their brain. Most people are honored to help out.

Graybeard


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jason said:


> What are going to what to turn. Here is what i suggest to gather as you can.
> 
> Grinder for sharpening you tools - 8" is best with good after market wheels but any will work to start
> A 4 jaw chuck - Penn state industries usually has these for less than $100
> ...



Thanks Jason. I thought that PSI would be a good brand/company to go with for need supplies/tools. I have read good things about them before. I will def get a good faceshield. This face of mine is my "moneymaker". Will protect at all cost. LOL. 

I plan on mostly turning small items to start with. Bottle stoppers, pepper mills, pens and small bowls. Nothing that would be to far of a reach for a beginner. Let my artistic side take over and not need to worry about the precision to start with.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 25, 2013)

scotirish said:


> Join a local turning club lots of info and advice for the asking.
> Ron



Need to find one locally. I honestly havent even looked. Life is busy right now, but I will def look around and see if there are any. Thanks Ron.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 25, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I think Jason hit on an often overlooked area... Sharpening! Dull tools are miserable, so sharpening is crucial for good turning. Your coming carbide tools are immune, but you'll likely find that standard tooling is preferable for some things.
> 
> I don't know if you have a good bowl gouge, but I think it's an indispensable tool. You'll likely end up with several, but I'd start with a good 1/2"(US sizing) bowl gouge... Then learn how to sharpen it.
> 
> ...



I have ZERO tools. Nothing, nada....zilch. Is there a quality tool brand that is good for the $$? I have seen that Steelex seems to be a good price range. Do know if they are good quality tho. 

Are Nova chucks good? I have heard of them before and they get good reviews. Price seems to be fair if they are as good as I have read. 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2013)

You tube is also a great resource for all things turning related. As far as grinders go, if your trying to stay within a budget, you can find a cheap used 6" for now. I used one for years. PSI sells the cheapest chucks Im aware of. What do you want to turn? that will dictate somewhat your starter tools. Harbor Freight sells a cheap set that I've heard are decent, should be fine to start. There are a lot of gadgets and gizmos that places like Rockler and others sell, targeting new woodturners/woodworkers, that are unnessary crap IMO. Avoid the impulse to buy them.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 25, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> So I have decided to dive into the world of turning. I've decide on a Grizzly mini lathe to get me going. I think it's a good starter that will last for a long time (if not forever). I have a few tools coming from Rusdemka and even some free pen blanks from Shadetree! I'm very excited to join this new addiction. I jokingly blame our very own woodbarter member Woodlove for peaking my interest. He is an inspirational person with his work ethic and joy in woodworking. I'm hope to following in his footsteps and be able to earn an income doing what I love.
> 
> If anyone has any advice to help get past the beginner hiccups I would be more than willing to listen.
> Any good books?
> ...



A great free resource is Captain Eddie Castalin (you tube) he is all about helping people. Depends on what you want to spend for sharpening, but one way to save $ is to sharpen by hand using diamond sharpening files. they do work and they give ya a good feel for the tool. Richard Raffan has a 3 book set on turning, covers a lot of basics and advanced. Best thing you can do is tie up with other turners. Most are more than willing to share. SAFETY FIRST. ALWAYS wear a shield. There are a # of good sources where you can buy start up tool sets. Buy the best you can afford: CraftSupplies U.S.A, woodturners catalog-----Packard Tool Co.------WoodCraft Supply-------PennState Industries. Many more, but these do offer quality and great variety. Get used to the feel of the tools before trying to actually make something. More practice will yield good results. Have FUN


----------



## brown down (Mar 25, 2013)

good deal man welcome to the realm of woodturning... I can send you some pen blanks and bottle stoppers as well to help get you started with turning, if you would like! 

Pm me your address and i will ship them out


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> ... If anyone has any advice to help get past the beginner hiccups I would be more than willing to listen. ...



Start casing your local banks now and decide which one you want to jack up. I would never traumatize someone with armed robbery and don't condone it, so the only ethical thing to do is plan a break-in while it's closed. 

The only thing i would emphasize is keep sharpening tools and skills right up front with getting started. Become as good at sharpening as you can as quickly as you can. I am a novice turner but I can see where the lack of sharpening skills has probably kept some new turners from continuing. I hate sanding but love to sharpen tools and am pretty good at it, so that isn't a problem with me. I bet you'll do well you seem to be a squared away guy. 

P.S. I was only half-kidding about the bank job. Ask any turner. it isn;'t that you can't produce excellent results with a modest budget, it's the addiction factor that makes you want to continue to explore your horizons and that usually means all kinds of specialized (expensive) tools. Cha ching! :no dice. more please:


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2013)

Benjamins best tools from PSI are good starter tools and you can get them relatively cheap and in sets.

Jason


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mr Jeff thank you so much! PM sent. I love all the support. I guess it true about addicts....they want to bring everyone with them! Hahaha. 

Mr Kevin I def wish there wasn't a budget constraint but this is life and life is never fair/easy. I think I will be decent at sharpening. I have a good eye and steady hand. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > ... If anyone has any advice to help get past the beginner hiccups I would be more than willing to listen. ...
> ...


In addition to what Kevin has said above, I have always believed that it's not the tools that produce the work but the craftsman that uses them. When I first started turning I didn't have any decent tools but still managed to make a few nice pieces, then I tried psi for some inexpensive hss tools that worked way better than what I had and held an edge better too. A good bench grinder is a must imo. Then I started making my own tools, and that was fun and rewarding. Only bad thing is now I really want to upgrade my lathe, I guess it is a sickness!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 25, 2013)

First off, congrats on taking the plunge into woodturning! You're a gonner now for sure...LOL As far as tools go, a roughing gouge, 1/2" bowl gouge, 3/8" spindle gouge will get you a long way down the road. I second the Captain Eddie nomination. Google search him. He's got a website and sells a lot of stuff that will get you up and running (sharpening jigs and tools). It's mostly made by him but, you won't find a better price anywhere. He even lists his phone number on his site. Give him a call and tell him what your situation is. He's set up to help folks get started and I fell like he'd really help you out.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> ...As far as tools go, a roughing gouge, 1/2" bowl gouge, 3/8" spindle gouge will get you a long way down the road...



I'd add a parting tool to that list if you're gonna do mills... You should be able to get one for 20 bucks or less. Also, if you've got access to ugly Florida wood, you may be able to trade with some of the junkies... Err, addicts... Uh, turners around here to part with some of they're 'extra' tooling(there's no such thing as extra tooling, but you know what I mean).

If you need a lookout for that bank job, I know a guy...


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> First off, congrats on taking the plunge into woodturning! You're a gonner now for sure...LOL As far as tools go, a roughing gouge, 1/2" bowl gouge, 3/8" spindle gouge will get you a long way down the road. I second the Captain Eddie nomination. Google search him. He's got a website and sells a lot of stuff that will get you up and running (sharpening jigs and tools). It's mostly made by him but, you won't find a better price anywhere. He even lists his phone number on his site. Give him a call and tell him what your situation is. He's set up to help folks get started and I fell like he'd really help you out.



Thanks for the info with the tools. Im such a newbie. Just now learning what each tool is and what its for. Im lucky to be a fast learner. I will def check out Capt Eddies website. I watch his youtube videos and I love his attitude. He seems to be an extremely knowledgeable man with a giving heart. Ill be nervous to call him, I mean geez the man has forgotten more than I may ever know!!! Thanks again Mr Dane.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 25, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > ...As far as tools go, a roughing gouge, 1/2" bowl gouge, 3/8" spindle gouge will get you a long way down the road...
> ...


I know a few ppl that work at banks....maybe I can swindle them into helping out. Im stilling looking to find that Ugly Florida Wood. I think Im in the wrong area. I wont stop looking tho!! I promise that I will pay forward all the kindness that I have been receiving. Im absorbing as much as possible and it keeps coming. Cant wait to start making shaving and learning the old fashion way.


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 25, 2013)

you could always make a drive down here to central florida for a day or two. we can go see Joe rebuild together and get some ugly floridida wood......
I too have a package of blanks Im putting together for you. I was bessed by the members of this forum 6 months ago when I started and I feel it's only right to pay it forward.
You can blame me for getting you interested in turning..... I know you are going to love it and I look forward to seeing some of your masterpieces soon. 
PSI has a pen making starter kit for 4100 that has chisels, mandrels, pen kits, and various other items. I have and use the same chisels for all my pens. 
Welcome to the black hole of woodturning.....


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 25, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> you could always make a drive down here to central florida for a day or two. we can go see Joe rebuild together and get some ugly floridida wood......
> I too have a package of blanks Im putting together for you. I was bessed by the members of this forum 6 months ago when I started and I feel it's only right to pay it forward.
> You can blame me for getting you interested in turning..... I know you are going to love it and I look forward to seeing some of your masterpieces soon.
> PSI has a pen making starter kit for 4100 that has chisels, mandrels, pen kits, and various other items. I have and use the same chisels for all my pens.
> Welcome to the black hole of woodturning.....



I may have to make that trip some day. I have been looking at PSI alot. I like the starter kits that they have, makes sure you have what you need. I cant blame you completely...just mostly!!!


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 25, 2013)

lol..... well your package from me will be leaving tomorrow...... enjoy it buddy.


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 26, 2013)

The Artistic Woodturners of NW Fla is close to you. Their website is www.artisticwoodturners.com. Most clubs are happy to teach new turners how to turn safely and it's a great way to make new friends and improve your skills quickly.

I'd suggest you get a 1750 rpm grinder (slow speed)-Woodcraft frequently has them on sale for less than $100 with 2-8 in. wheels. Some one suggested a set of the Windsor Design tools from Harbor Freight. They're a good inexpensive choice for a 1st set. You can make all of your sharpening errors on them without worrying about ruining an expensive set of tools.

Books, videos and classes are great but there's no substitute for standing at the lathe and making stuff! Jump in and have a good time!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots and Lots of good videos on YouTube.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the second vote on the HF tools. I have heard the are pretty decent. Am I right to never buy lathe tools unless the are High Speed Steel? Are they that much safer? Anxious to get my lathe here!



Tim Carter said:


> The Artistic Woodturners of NW Fla is close to you. Their website is www.artisticwoodturners.com. Most clubs are happy to teach new turners how to turn safely and it's a great way to make new friends and improve your skills quickly.
> 
> I'd suggest you get a 1750 rpm grinder (slow speed)-Woodcraft frequently has them on sale for less than $100 with 2-8 in. wheels. Some one suggested a set of the Windsor Design tools from Harbor Freight. They're a good inexpensive choice for a 1st set. You can make all of your sharpening errors on them without worrying about ruining an expensive set of tools.
> 
> Books, videos and classes are great but there's no substitute for standing at the lathe and making stuff! Jump in and have a good time!


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 26, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Thanks for the second vote on the HF tools. I have heard the are pretty decent. Am I right to never buy lathe tools unless the are High Speed Steel? Are they that much safer? Anxious to get my lathe here!



+1 on the hf set, I have a set and use it often. High speed steel is not safer, it stays Sharp longer, well I guess it does make them safer. A Sharp tool is a safe tool, unless in the wrong hands LOL


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 26, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the second vote on the HF tools. I have heard the are pretty decent. Am I right to never buy lathe tools unless the are High Speed Steel? Are they that much safer? Anxious to get my lathe here!
> ...



I was recently given a few old carbon steel (not HSS) tools, I tried them out. What I found was:

(a) I had to be much more careful sharpening them, mustn't let them get hot or they "blue" and won't hold a sharp edge any more; 

(b) when I got it right, they were just as sharp (if not sharper) than my HSS tools ...

(c) ... for a few minutes :i_dunno: They didn't hold the sharp edge nearly as long as HSS, so it was back to the grinder almost as soon as I got started turning.

I'm going to stick to HSS or better tools in future. (Aside from the scrapers I make from old files and screwdrivers.)


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the HSS knowledge. With the carbide tools I'm getting and some HSS tools I will be good to go for a while. Ready looking at some chucks from PSI. The Barracuda looks good and even comes with some other jaws. Always like sets/kits, nice when things always work together.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 27, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> First off, congrats on taking the plunge into woodturning! You're a gonner now for sure...LOL As far as tools go, a roughing gouge, 1/2" bowl gouge, 3/8" spindle gouge will get you a long way down the road. I second the Captain Eddie nomination. Google search him. He's got a website and sells a lot of stuff that will get you up and running (sharpening jigs and tools). It's mostly made by him but, you won't find a better price anywhere. He even lists his phone number on his site. Give him a call and tell him what your situation is. He's set up to help folks get started and I fell like he'd really help you out.



Because I can't second it I will 3rd the Captn Eddie plug good gear @ a good price and he's entertaining as hell to watch on YouTube.

For your sharpening partner the Cptn Eddie jig with the Slow speed Grinder from Woodcraft that someone mentioned before. If you can catch them on sale that's a plus because they can retail for $125 but on sale they're around $89 

The Benjamin's best are a good set of starter tools. My first set was their 3 piece pen turners set. Everyone else has pretty much covered it the only thing I'd add is akeyed or keyless drill chuck with the morse taper that matches your lathe. This is a good chuck for drilling blanks (If you don't have a drill press) and you can slap a bottle stopper mandrel in it to turn stoppers PSI has these for like $25-$35


----------

